# String Gauges



## Goliath (Mar 16, 2005)

There's a bunch of posts out there, how about a poll? 

Which do you use?


----------



## Dylan7620 (Mar 16, 2005)

i use a light top heavy bottom.... then add a string so its all over the place...


----------



## Toshiro (Mar 16, 2005)

..... I use in E: 9-46(9's on top, 10's on bottom), in D: 10-52(10's on top, 12's on bottom), and in Db/C#: 11-56(11's on top, 13's on bottom)....


----------



## Chris (Mar 16, 2005)

11-60


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 16, 2005)

.10's with a .58 for the low B. EB's naturally...


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2005)

traditionally i've been a 10's guy. but, i've got some 11's on my RG7621 that just plain rock.

i think i'll keep the 10's on my 6string, and maybe stick to 11's on the 7string.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 17, 2005)

9's in E, 10s in D...


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 17, 2005)

Dylan7620 said:


> i use a light top heavy bottom.... then add a string so its all over the place...


+1 
I do the same thing tho i usually use blue steel custom lights


----------



## Drew (Mar 17, 2005)

.09-.58 currently, but I've got a couple sets of Blue Steels .09-.56 that are going on for my next restring...


----------



## GuitarMofo (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm i use 10, heavy gauge... i brough erm off moojimoo3 as i felt that 9's were slowing me down... also i couldn't bend well on 9's


----------



## moojimoo3 (Mar 17, 2005)

I use Ermie Ball Heavy Bottom .10-.52. They're pretty steady and I feel comfortable with them, no bad points. I karate chop when palmuting hard, I snap too many strings. Whoops. Guitarmofo uses the same strings.


----------



## pooo (Mar 23, 2005)

Dean Markley Blue Steels .10 - .56 for me. Not sure if i'll be stickin with .10s, they're a lil heavy for really crazy shred


----------



## VII (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi everyone Slinky Ex heavy.


----------



## telecaster90 (Mar 27, 2005)

.9-.46 usually on my tele.

But I have .10's right now, becuase I was at my friend's house when i changed the strings.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 15, 2005)

10's, but I'm a half step down. 9's feel a little too loose. Of course, my Blackjack is a 70 through a 14, but that's down in G.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 21, 2005)

i use 10-46 with a .50 for my low B. tune down a half step.


----------



## Drew (Apr 21, 2005)

Cyanide_Anima said:


> i use 10-46 with a .50 for my low B. tune down a half step.



a .46 E and a .50 B? Is that a typo, or are those really the guages you use? That B would just be hanging limply, I'd think... Yikes.

-D


----------



## SevenatoR (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine's a total wack-job...I use 9's, but replace the .52 with a .58 cuz we tune down to A. I should prolly go even bigger but if wanted to do that, I'd play bass


----------



## keithb (Apr 21, 2005)

I use a normal set of Ernie Ball 9-42, and add a 54 low B. The guitar stores around here seem to only sell 7-string packs in 10's and up, and I'm way too used to 9's.


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Apr 21, 2005)

nah, thats right, .50 low B. it fucking rocks. it doesnt flap, when you play it with finesse. it sounds much tighter to my ears, i cant stand anything heavier than a .52 for low B, it just turns to mud. its the secret to that "Dino tone", im tellin ya!


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 21, 2005)

SevenatoR said:


> Mine's a total wack-job...I use 9's, but replace the .52 with a .58 cuz we tune down to A. I should prolly go even bigger but if wanted to do that, I'd play bass



Do you just tune the B string down a step? Cause i tuned my UV7BK down 1/2 step and 9-56 was tooo light. So i put some 10-56 and it feels like 9s \m/


----------



## bobthemerciful (Apr 21, 2005)

9 to 56's. Haven't bothered with dropped tuning to be honest. Still haven't been able to find a proper 7 string set of Dean Markley Blue Steels in england yet


----------



## dpm (Apr 21, 2005)

B 065, E 052, A 042, D 030, g 018, f 012, c 009

Been experimenting with brands a bit. I'm really digging SIT's!! They have this piano-like characteristic going on with the wound strings, real clear and defined  

The .065 is a bass single btw, coz they're double wound so they feel smoother than a big single wound string.


----------



## eleven59 (Apr 29, 2005)

I use 10-52 on both 6 (CGCFAD) and 7-string (ADGCFAD, adding a .65 for the low-A on my 7-string).


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 6, 2005)

Custom set 09-52 on my six's ( D standard)
Costum set 09-60 on my 7's


----------



## voidar (May 8, 2005)

I use D'Addario's EXL110-7 set. 010/ 013/ 017/ W026/ W036/ W046/ W056/

Sounds and works great, even with droped A, and it's cheaper than getting a 6-string set + hi/low.


----------



## Regor (May 8, 2005)

6-string (1/2 step down): 9-46
6-string (2 steps down & drop): 11-52
7's (standard & 1/2 step down): 9-46+56
7's (1/2 step & 1 step down): 10-48+58


----------



## Allen Garrow (May 13, 2005)

9 thru 54
~A


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (May 14, 2005)

Ernie Ball 10-56 (dropped to A). Put 'em on in February, and they haven't gone out of tune yet.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2005)

I've got a 25.1" scale Ibanez SC420 (S Classic) that I was thinking of getting the EB Not Even Slinky set. which I think is 12-56. Do you guys think this'll work for Drop C tuning (drop D, then one whole step down)?

For my 7, I plan to go Skinny Top Heavy Bottom (10-52) then a .60 for the B.


----------



## Shannon (May 14, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> I've got a 25.1" scale Ibanez SC420 (S Classic) that I was thinking of getting the EB Not Even Slinky set. which I think is 12-56. Do you guys think this'll work for Drop C tuning (drop D, then one whole step down)?



That should be fine.



> For my 7, I plan to go Skinny Top Heavy Bottom (10-52) then a .60 for the B.



That's exactly what I use & it's great!


----------



## mikoxxx (Jun 21, 2005)

On my 7-string (regular 25,5 scale) I use a set of d'addarios for baritone guitars: 14,18,26,38,48,66
and add an 11 for the high E.
And that's for standard tuning BEADGBE.


----------



## tonewhore (Jun 22, 2005)

10-62 I think, might be steping the lowest to a 70 though


----------



## Kane (Jun 25, 2005)

.13 flatwound


----------



## Josh (Jun 25, 2005)

I've always used 10s.


----------



## Chris D (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually settled down now after finding a good reliable local supplier who can make sets up for me:

10,13,17,26,36,52,70

Tuned A


----------



## Metal Ken (Jun 27, 2005)

you gotta bore out the tuner to fit a 70 in there?


----------



## Matt (Jun 29, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> you gotta bore out the tuner to fit a 70 in there?



I have no problem fitting an .80 through my tuner. Normal Ibanez one.


----------



## Chris D (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah, a 70 went through easy...


----------



## killarguitar (Jul 24, 2005)

Drew said:


> .09-.58 currently, but I've got a couple sets of Blue Steels .09-.56 that are going on for my next restring...



U guys like blue steels? i tried a set of those and they felt extremely dead... none of that new string brightness, like that felt with a new set of D'adario's.... maybe its just me


----------



## Firebeard (Aug 6, 2005)

Since I don't own a 7 string yet, I use GHS low tunes on my RG tuned B to b. The gauges are .53-.11 But for everything else I just use Boomers in 10s.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 7, 2005)

I use a custom set of GHS 11,14,18,36,52,70,85 tuned G-D-A-D-G-B-e. And in case any one is wondering, I also have a 5 string bass too.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 11, 2005)

Dean Markley 11-60.


----------



## Naren (Aug 30, 2005)

My Ibanez 7-string - 9-56 (Ernie Ball)
My Gibson Les Paul 6-string - 12-54 (D'Addario)

Yeah. I like the light gauge strings on my Ibanez and the heavy gauge strings on my Gibson (really brings out the tone like crazy). I used to use flatwould strings and even went up to 15 gauge flatwould strings for a short period of time, but I couldn't bend those at all.


----------



## CaptDUCKSexy (Sep 16, 2005)

Electric guitar I like normal tension so I use 9s in standard and 11s for my guitar a full step down.

Acoustic 6 string I use 13s

Acoustic 12 string I use 11s and tune down a full step

Classical I like hard tension, so theyre like 28s I think.

Bass, I like the thickest I can get, but right now I have ernie ball regulars, which is half step above normal tension.

I think that's all of them...


----------



## mattex (Oct 2, 2005)

Are there Strings available 09-46 + 58 or 56?

greets


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 2, 2005)

Apparently GHS has a set like that, it uses a 42 but has a 58...which is a strange jump but whatever... linkage

I think 10-58 feels fine for standard, but A needs the 60.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 2, 2005)

Update:
9's on the UV, 10-60 on the schecter (w/ a 52 on the Low E). Probably gonna be 9s tuned to A when the 1077 gets here


----------



## Roland777 (Oct 3, 2005)

.010-.056


----------



## swedenuck (Oct 3, 2005)

I use 10-52's with a 64 for the low B, mostly played in standard but I'm startin to fiddle around with alternate tunings in whole steps and half steps with a string dropped a whole step here and there


----------



## Ken (Oct 29, 2005)

.009-.052


----------



## Nik (Oct 29, 2005)

Right now I'm playing 10s.

Thing is, by using 10s rather than 9s, my picking tecnhique and accuracy jumps immensely. However, 10s are a bit hard on my fretting hand and I can't do the same crazy bends as with 9s...

So it's kind of a dilemma for me :/ For now I'm gonna stick with 10s... any suggestions?


----------



## bostjan (Dec 14, 2005)

Nik said:


> Right now I'm playing 10s.
> 
> Thing is, by using 10s rather than 9s, my picking tecnhique and accuracy jumps immensely. However, 10s are a bit hard on my fretting hand and I can't do the same crazy bends as with 9s...
> 
> So it's kind of a dilemma for me :/ For now I'm gonna stick with 10s... any suggestions?



try hybrid slinkies .009-.046" plus a b as heavy as you like. you get to do all of the crazy bends on the plain strings, and still get enough tension to tremolo pick the bass strings. or you can make your own set of .009-.052" with singles if you want even tighter bass. i never thought .009" was too thin for a high e. unwound (plain) strings seem to maintain their integrity much much better than roundwounds, but require incredibly silly intonation adjustments with large gauges.


----------



## Leon (Dec 14, 2005)

i bought a 7 string pack for .009 - .054

so, i'm lightening up.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 14, 2005)

Leon said:


> i bought a 7 string pack for .009 - .054
> 
> so, i'm lightening up.


I've always used 9s. D'Addario 7-string set = 

However one of my 7620s (white one) has 10s.


----------



## that guy (Jan 17, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> I use a custom set of GHS 11,14,18,36,52,70,85 tuned G-D-A-D-G-B-e. And in case any one is wondering, I also have a 5 string bass too.


thats the zakk wylde lo tune set with an added 85 right? 

i do that only with an added 44 

11 14 18 36 44 52 70 

then my six 

13 18 24 36 56 70 -drop C and lower


----------



## Sandro67 (Jan 17, 2006)

.009-.042 on my six string, .009-.054 on my seven.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 4, 2006)

Regular 10-56 gauge set on my seven at the moment. I like 11-52 sets on my acoustic and semi so I can screw with open tunings and so forth. 9-46 on my six string, but I'm thinking of going up to tens when I next change the strings. 12-50 flatwounds on my fretless. 11-56 on my baritone, and 45s on my bass.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (Feb 7, 2006)

i have 10's on my ibanez JS, but its fucked over the bridge, so its back to 9's  im going to put 11's on my 7 string though


----------



## Drew (Feb 7, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> i have 10's on my ibanez JS, but its fucked over the bridge, so its back to 9's  im going to put 11's on my 7 string though




That should be a simple question of tightening up the claw screw at the back, to return the bridge to level. 

I mean, when I say "simple," I mean it'll probably take you two hours the first time you do it. but once you get the hang...

www.jemsite.com has a great tech section.


----------



## Mastodon (Feb 7, 2006)

.012-.068


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 7, 2006)

10-52+70 tuned a step down. Thinking off moving the treble strings up a notch. I like how the bass strings feel, but the treble ones are feeling a bit light :/


----------



## maskofduality (Feb 7, 2006)

i experimented with 9s and 10s and after not feeling that much of a difference it was just cheaper (for me anyway) to stick with 9s. the store i go to only has strings from 9 sets available anyway. if i ask for anything from a typical 10 set they tell me they don't have it -_-


----------



## 7stringninja (Feb 10, 2006)

Currently using 10's, just because I havent had them in a while.

Now I remember why I love 9's


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 12, 2006)

I noticed that here they've got a 'baritone' EB set that's 13-72, any of you guys ever used that and added a high string on to it? seems perfect for you super-thick string guys.


----------



## strychnine (Feb 12, 2006)

I use 10's in standard, 11's in D and I use 12's with Db standard.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 20, 2006)

i use .012's - .065's. i am thinking of upping the 65 to like 68 or 70 next time though


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 20, 2006)

Lately, I've been using a Musician's Friend set of 10's with a Ernie Ball 60 for the low Bb. Costs about 3 dollars per set, which means I can keep things fresh and crisp.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried more unusual gauge strings, like 9.5s or 8.5s? D'Addario and GHS both do them.
Here's what I was thinking would suit me nicely on my seven (bear in mind it's tuned down a half-step):

E-9.5
B-11.5
G-17
D-26
A-36
E-46
B-58


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Has anyone ever tried more unusual gauge strings, like 9.5s or 8.5s? D'Addario and GHS both do them.
> Here's what I was thinking would suit me nicely on my seven (bear in mind it's tuned down a half-step):
> 
> E-9.5
> ...


The guy I was talking to the other day at Alpha uses a 10-52 set and then swaps the 10 for an 8.


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 14, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Has anyone ever tried more unusual gauge strings, like 9.5s or 8.5s? D'Addario and GHS both do them.
> Here's what I was thinking would suit me nicely on my seven (bear in mind it's tuned down a half-step):
> 
> E-9.5
> ...



Ah, have I posted here yet...I use an OPTIMUM string gauge, which is
8.5-11.5-15-22-30-44-59
and they are D'Addarios!


----------



## bigsethmeister (Mar 14, 2006)

10's in standard tuning on both strat and ibanez. Much better sound than 9's

If I downtuned I'd use 11's.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 14, 2006)

WayneCustom7 said:


> Ah, have I posted here yet...I use an OPTIMUM string gauge, which is
> 8.5-11.5-15-22-30-44-59
> and they are D'Addarios!



And since i've posted, i also use an 'optimum' set of my own design, which is 

10 - 14 - 19 - 26 - 36 - 50 - 68


----------



## noodles (Mar 14, 2006)

I've just switched up to a "custom" set that I order from Just Strings: 10-13-17-26-36-48-60. I like it so far, but the low B still feels a little floppy.

Are you guys finding that stepping up to something larger (like the 68, Ken) is killing your attack or making things too bass heavy? The situation I'm in requires a bright guitar tone.


----------



## cadenhead (Mar 14, 2006)

noodles said:


> I've just switched up to a "custom" set that I order from Just Strings: 10-13-17-26-36-48-60. I like it so far, but the low B still feels a little floppy.
> 
> Are you guys finding that stepping up to something larger (like the 68, Ken) is killing your attack or making things too bass heavy? The situation I'm in requires a bright guitar tone.



My last bass player wasn't that good, so the more low end I had helped. I also like a lot of tension on the strings. It was a win, win situation for me at the time, and I just stayed with it.

I find that useing a brass pick clears up some of the mud (you have to change strings more often, but fore me, it's worth it).


----------



## distressed_romeo (Mar 15, 2006)

Hmmm...tempting to experiment with some new gauges now, although I don't have much cash to spare, so I'll have to stick with all the strings I've got lying around for now...
I tried a metal pick before, but gave up with it as it sounded far too brittle for me.


----------



## shadowgenesis (Mar 15, 2006)

i've been playing 11's since i've played electric. lighter guages just don't feel right. Now that I've got a real nice instrument i'm gonna experiment with some different strings though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> I've just switched up to a "custom" set that I order from Just Strings: 10-13-17-26-36-48-60. I like it so far, but the low B still feels a little floppy.
> 
> Are you guys finding that stepping up to something larger (like the 68, Ken) is killing your attack or making things too bass heavy? The situation I'm in requires a bright guitar tone.


The set i've got is actually very nice. I designed it so each string increases by about a pound of tension per string (the 10 is about 14 Lbs, the 14 is about 15 lbs, the 19 is about 16.5 lbs, etc). My low A(its on a 1077, so its on a baritone keep in mind) Feels about as taut as a low E string from a pack of tens, and has plenty of snap and is very tight sounding. It doesnt kill my attack any, at all (With this setup, moving from string to string is actually somewhat easier for whatever reason). I love this string setup and will continue to use it on this guitar. i HIGHLY suggest trying something similar out, and if you want, i could calculate the strings you'd need. using a 68 made my 7th string everything it should be, and leaves nothing to be desired. (its not too 'floppy' or too 'big' or anything, or too bassy. It feels very natural)


----------



## koma (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm also into Ernie Ball light top heavy bottom(.10-.52) + a ghs .60B


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Mar 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> The set i've got is actually very nice. I designed it so each string increases by about a pound of tension per string (the 10 is about 14 Lbs, the 14 is about 15 lbs, the 19 is about 16.5 lbs, etc). My low A(its on a 1077, so its on a baritone keep in mind) Feels about as taut as a low E string from a pack of tens, and has plenty of snap and is very tight sounding. It doesnt kill my attack any, at all (With this setup, moving from string to string is actually somewhat easier for whatever reason). I love this string setup and will continue to use it on this guitar. i HIGHLY suggest trying something similar out, and if you want, i could calculate the strings you'd need. using a 68 made my 7th string everything it should be, and leaves nothing to be desired. (its not too 'floppy' or too 'big' or anything, or too bassy. It feels very natural)


It's called Optimum String Tension/Gauge and Metalken is right on with this. Since I have changed I notice an increase in not only playability, but my chord tone is fucking awesome, the note separation is brilliant, no gouping or overlapping of tones


----------



## noodles (Mar 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> i could calculate the strings you'd need. using a 68 made my 7th string everything it should be, and leaves nothing to be desired. (its not too 'floppy' or too 'big' or anything, or too bassy. It feels very natural)



I really like the feels of tens down a half step (at 25.5"). If you can calculate something for me, that would be great. The 10-13-17 feels great, but then they kinda start to feel floppier as you go towards the bottom.


----------



## Jason (Mar 18, 2006)

How do you calculate the string tension? ie lbs and whatnot


----------



## bostjan (Mar 18, 2006)

You need to know the mass per unit length, the scale length, and the frequency of the fundamental harmonic of the string.

The tension is 4 x mass/length x length squared x frequency squared.


----------



## Korbain (Apr 6, 2006)

bostjan said:


> You need to know the mass per unit length, the scale length, and the frequency of the fundamental harmonic of the string.
> 
> The tension is 4 x mass/length x length squared x frequency squared.



sweet lord!! i am confused already lol


----------



## Padraig (Apr 6, 2006)

9's although I used to use 8's


----------



## Papa Shank (Apr 6, 2006)

Currently -008 to -070


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Apr 6, 2006)

9.5-66  The optimum tention thing is really cool!


----------



## angryman (Apr 7, 2006)

.10-.56 tuned drop A feels good to me


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 28, 2006)

At the moment I've got a set that goes 9, 13 17 26 42 52 on my Jackson, tuned drop C#...that feels really good, so I'm considering a similar set for my seven...


----------



## DangerousTacos (May 28, 2006)

10-56


----------



## Mastodon (May 28, 2006)

bostjan said:


> You need to know the mass per unit length, the scale length, and the frequency of the fundamental harmonic of the string.
> 
> The tension is 4 x mass/length x length squared x frequency squared.




Okay so say for example a string weighed 5 ounces and was 30 inches long. And (this is 100% pulled out of no where) the frequency is 45mhz or whatever.

Then the tension would be 5 divided by 30. Which is 0.16. Then 30^2 would be 900. So then 0.16 times 900, which is 144. Then 144 times 2025 which is 291,600. Then multiply that by 4 and you get....okay wow...did I mention that I have horrible math skills?

Then again I did use random numbers.


----------



## bostjan (May 28, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Okay so say for example a string weighed 5 ounces and was 30 inches long. And (this is 100% pulled out of no where) the frequency is 45mhz or whatever.
> 
> Then the tension would be 5 divided by 30. Which is 0.16. Then 30^2 would be 900. So then 0.16 times 900, which is 144. Then 144 times 2025 which is 291,600. Then multiply that by 4 and you get....okay wow...did I mention that I have horrible math skills?
> 
> Then again I did use random numbers.





Ok, well,  you do have to use units that get along with each other, like pounds and inches or even better kg and meters.

A five oz string would be pretty thick, and 45 mHz is pretty friggin deep.

Here is an example:

Say you want to find the tension of the A string, which has a frequency of 110 Hz, is .864 mm in diameter, and has a mass per unit length of 3.86 g/m. Your scale length is 642 mm, say.

4 x 3.86 e-3 kg/m x .642 m x .642 m x 110 Hz x 110 Hz = 77 kg m/s2

So the tension is 77 N.


----------



## Release (Jun 20, 2006)

11-70


----------



## Akrin (Jun 27, 2006)

I use 10-46+64 in standard.

On my acoustic I use 13-57, in DADFAD and DGCFAD tunings.


----------



## AsIAm666 (Jul 23, 2006)

I've used everything, except 8's....but thats cuz I was young and didnt know the difference between gauges...long story. I put Ernie Ball Not Even Slinkys(12's) on my Strat for a while just so I could build up my fingers, but I recently went back down to Ernie Ball Beefy Slinkys(Heavy 11's). On my Carvin I use Ernie Ball Power Slinkys with a .63 gauge for the low B. Since I used 12's for a while I really cant stand anything under 11's. I can deal with 10's occasionally but anything under that just feels like floppy and loose.


----------



## Jerich (Jul 23, 2006)

I use Gore elixir baritone's  and add a High .012..I tune down one full step Low (A*D*G*C*F*A*D) High...feel good to me..also use 27" scale guitars....


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 29, 2006)

Jerich said:


> I use Gore elixir baritone's  and add a High .012..I tune down one full step Low (A*D*G*C*F*A*D) High...feel good to me..also use 27" scale guitars....




Carvin makes baritone?


----------



## heavy7-665 (Aug 4, 2006)

hi i'm new i use 11-62 ernie ball customs on my RG , 12-70 on my on my schecter,and 14-86 on my stephen carpenter baritone 7


----------



## huber (Aug 13, 2006)

I hate anything less than 10s, but I prefer 11s because I'm metal like that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 18, 2006)

D'Addario 9-54's
Bb Eb Ab Db Gb Bb Eb


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 18, 2006)

D'addarios 9-42 +58

I like to be able to bend my strings without a vein popping out on my forehead


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 19, 2006)

i use Dean Markley Blue steels in 11-52(with wound g-string) in standard E on 25.5" scale
For seven i use the seven-string version of that set, meaning all reamins the same with the addition of a 60 low b string.


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 19, 2006)

I use 9-42 for my 6, when I get my 7 (Which should be within the next 3 days or so) I'll probably use 9-52 or somewhere around there. I don't really like big strings because they sound a bit too muddy for my taste. However, I'd like to tune to d standard sometimes on my 6, so I'm thinking maybe I should use 10-46 instead. (10-56 I think for my 7)


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 19, 2006)

custom order a set of strings from juststrings.com I got my set for 13.25

9,12,16,24,32,44,60 in DR Strings Tite Fit Series


----------



## Tubbs Mcgee (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmm... I'll consider it. I've been there before, they've got a whole ton of different strings there.


----------



## Code001 (Sep 29, 2006)

D'Addarios only here:

6 String:
E and Eb - 9-42
D - 10-46
C - 11-49

7 String:
B and Bb - 9-54
A - 10-56

All guitars floyd equipped and 25.5'' scale.


----------



## Deef (Oct 1, 2006)

Ernie Ball Strings:

9's - E and Eb
11's - C#

7 - String: Where I live there is only one set, the "Seven String Set" that everybody carries, I think they're D'Addario XL's or something.

I might try a set of 10's on my new Tele, the 9's feel too light.


----------



## Volsung (Oct 2, 2006)

6 strings:

Washburn WR152---10-52 at drop D

Jackson JS30RR---10-52 at E standard

B.C. Rich Warlock---12-54 (I think ) at C standard

All strings are Dean Markley .

I think I'll go with DRs for when I eventually get a 7. Though I'll have to go online for em' since Reno doesn't believe in 7 strings .


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 28, 2006)

currently i have a set of 10-46+59 on my RG
but the next sthing change its going to be
9-46 (light top/heavy bottom) + 59


----------

